# Ayso United coach arrested for sex with minor



## Caltek (Mar 18, 2022)

AYSO soccer coach arrested for having sex with a 14-year-old in Redlands
					

REDLANDS, Calif. (VVNG.com) – Redlands Police arrested a 40-year-old Highland man for having sex with a minor after he was found with a 14-year-old girl in the backseat of a parked car and investigators believe there could be additional victims. It happened on Thursday, March 17, 2022, shortly...




					www.vvng.com


----------



## Larzby (Mar 18, 2022)

Caltek said:


> AYSO soccer coach arrested for having sex with a 14-year-old in Redlands
> 
> 
> REDLANDS, Calif. (VVNG.com) – Redlands Police arrested a 40-year-old Highland man for having sex with a minor after he was found with a 14-year-old girl in the backseat of a parked car and investigators believe there could be additional victims. It happened on Thursday, March 17, 2022, shortly...
> ...


Keep your kids FAR, FAR, FAR away from AYSO!!!  This is not the first person they've had abusing children!!!  Do a google search, and you will see.  They have rules in place, but they just don't do anything when they are violated.


----------



## Cruzer (Mar 18, 2022)

Larzby said:


> Keep your kids FAR, FAR, FAR away from AYSO!!!  This is not the first person they've had abusing children!!!  Do a google search, and you will see.  They have rules in place, but they just don't do anything when they are violated.


That is not true. In fact, all volunteers will have to be fingerprinted this year. AYSO is not a bad organization. Stop painting an all-volunteer organization with a broad brush.

As for this guy, I hope he rots in jail.


----------



## Larzby (Mar 18, 2022)

Cruzer said:


> That is not true. In fact, all volunteers will have to be fingerprinted this year. AYSO is not a bad organization. Stop painting an all-volunteer organization with a broad brush.
> 
> As for this guy, I hope he rots in jail.











						Lawsuit alleges AYSO ignored child protection policies in sex abuse case
					

AYSO coach Stephen Morgan earlier admitted to molesting young boy




					www.ocregister.com
				




This is from December 2020:

"The suit, filed in Riverside County Superior Court on Wednesday on behalf of a Southern California boy, alleges that AYSO officials, including a local child and volunteer protection advocate and board member, were aware Stephen Morgan, a coach working with Southern California ASYO programs, had repeatedly violated AYSO policies against being alone with child players."


----------



## Larzby (Mar 18, 2022)

Cruzer said:


> That is not true. In fact, all volunteers will have to be fingerprinted this year. AYSO is not a bad organization. Stop painting an all-volunteer organization with a broad brush.
> 
> As for this guy, I hope he rots in jail.











						Fifth lawsuit filed against SoCal soccer organization about child molestations
					

Another lawsuit has been filed against a local soccer organization in connection to multiple boys who were sexually abused by an ex-coach in Lancaster.




					abc7.com
				




And here's five more victims from July 2018.  Go ahead and put your kid in AYSO if you want, but they do seem to have a lot of kids being victimized. 

"Another lawsuit has been filed against the American Youth Soccer Organization in connection to multiple boys sexually abused by a former youth soccer coach in Lancaster.

Attorneys Irwin Zalkin and Paul Mones announced at a press conference in Torrance Tuesday a fifth sexual abuse civil suit against the organization."


----------



## pokergod (Mar 18, 2022)

Larzby said:


> Fifth lawsuit filed against SoCal soccer organization about child molestations
> 
> 
> Another lawsuit has been filed against a local soccer organization in connection to multiple boys who were sexually abused by an ex-coach in Lancaster.
> ...


That is why I got my kids out of ayso, one is an altar boy and the other in boy scouts.


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2022)

Cruzer said:


> That is not true. In fact, all volunteers will have to be fingerprinted this year. AYSO is not a bad organization. Stop painting an all-volunteer organization with a broad brush.
> 
> As for this guy, I hope he rots in jail.


I am stunned that AYSO has not been doing finger print background checks until this year. I had to do it as a volunteer coach for a local rec league (Mesa Soccer, RIP) in 2008. AYSO may have it's good points, but intelligent leadership does not appear to be one of them if they have not required that until now.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 21, 2022)

When my kid was younger we signed up for AYSO + the first year I conscripted into being coach. No big deal I thought until I had to go through background checks + disgusting training based around what not do with the children. I'm glad that AYSO put their coaches through all this in the location we played at but if made mad sad when I considered that there was likely a reason for all of what I went through.

Overall I thought AYSO did a very good job getting kids playing sports.

The first season we won it all. The second season I made it a priority that all players scored at least one goal. I even walked on little boy on the field holding his hand + showed him to score a goal during the game. Maybe it was a little weird having a coach walk on the field during a game but the crowd didnt seem to mind + all my players scored a goal during the season. We came in last the second season. ;-)


----------



## baldref (Mar 21, 2022)

outside! said:


> I am stunned that AYSO has not been doing finger print background checks until this year. I had to do it as a volunteer coach for a local rec league (Mesa Soccer, RIP) in 2008. AYSO may have it's good points, but intelligent leadership does not appear to be one of them if they have not required that until now.


I had to do live scan to coach in ayso and to referee in ayso. in the early 2000s. Might have been a regional thing, but it was in place where I was.


----------



## Dirtnap (Mar 21, 2022)

baldref said:


> I had to do live scan to coach in ayso and to referee in ayso. in the early 2000s. Might have been a regional thing, but it was in place where I was.


Likewise in my region.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 21, 2022)

baldref said:


> I had to do live scan to coach in ayso and to referee in ayso. in the early 2000s. Might have been a regional thing, but it was in place where I was.


Same in 2010s for my region.

Given the size of the organization and how many regions there are and how many teams based on volunteers, there's just more of an opportunity for bad behavior.  It's a simple numbers game.

Also, how do we know this is a United coach and not an extras or core coach?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 21, 2022)

That article is sickening.  Hang that guy in public.

Also -  If any coach wants to privately text your kid, run away.
They can text the parent if they need to convey anything.  Or if they REALLY need to text your kid, they need to also include the parent on EVERY message.


----------



## Caltek (Mar 22, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> Same in 2010s for my region.
> 
> Given the size of the organization and how many regions there are and how many teams based on volunteers, there's just more of an opportunity for bad behavior.  It's a simple numbers game.
> 
> Also, how do we know this is a United coach and not an extras or core coach?


we know cause we have daughters who played against his teams that why he was a very active member on soccer boards on Facebook setting up scrimmages and recruiting . He coached 2009 g ayso United Redlands team and had another team or 2 not sure


----------

